# Noob error turns out a winner!



## Rude Rudi (20/7/16)

So, I made these two a couple of weeks ago:
Cap Lemon Meringue Pie (13% with 2% Cap Italian Lemon to boost the lemon) 70/30 
and 
Cap Apple Pie V2 (15%) 70/30

I love both and have been alternating between them over the last week or so - until today!

I topped up my tank this morning containing half Lemon Meringue with Apple Pie by accident (as both bottles are identical except for my DYI sticker). I only realised my mistake a bit later when I encountered a weird (but satisfying) vape on the way to work! The mixture of the two is actually not bad at all - I might have stumbled on something here .

Note to self - label your bottles better!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/7/16)

Great stuff @Rude Rudi and welcome to the forum

Good Mixtures discvered by mistake are great discoveries indeed!
Enjoy

Maybe you should not label the bottles and see what happens
Hehe


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/7/16)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @Rude Rudi and welcome to the forum
> Maybe you should not label the bottles and see what happens
> Hehe



Yip!!! I'll give it a go!! LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (20/7/16)

This has happened to me quite a few times and with surprising results, which lead to me experimenting even more and come up with awesome results.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

